# I am the G.O.A.T.



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

You want the best... here I am.




























Perfect 5 on Uber and Lyft.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

(not quite a goat... but close enough!)


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Nothing makes me happier than numbers like this. I am very proud of my 4% acceptance rate, its actually a little high, I should not have taken any lyft rides with the new flat rate surge, but I did just to see how crappy it was. I am on the Lyft CAR forum too now, guess who tells them how despicable they are daily?


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

Let me guess:

Unmarried, and have a XL anime pillow as a girlfriend. 

Close?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Congrats. What’s up with those two 4’s? And that AR seems to be far too high.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

KNOWS ENGLISH!? LOL


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

DexNex said:


> You want the best... here I am.
> 
> View attachment 319996
> 
> ...


You have now unlocked level 69. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

k4ever said:


> Let me guess:
> 
> Unmarried, and have a XL anime pillow as a girlfriend.
> 
> Close?


I've met him in real life. He's married, owns a home, has had a very successful career in database, and now works very hard in this second career in his life. If you want to see *one *of the ways of how he does it, skip to the 10:00 minute mark of this video, A YouTube blogger happened to ride in his car while taping, and she posted it online.


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

So the other ways are giving away Fiji water, mints, opening doors, etc ...

Hopefully those tips are worth it for all that trouble, because Uber doesnt give a flying a fudge.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Where is your MVP award? Yes, UBER gave them out.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I've met him in real life. He's married, owns a home, has had a very successful career in database, and now works very hard in this second career in his life. If you want to see *one *of the ways of how he does it, skip to the 10:00 minute mark of this video, A YouTube blogger happened to ride in his car while taping, and she posted it online.


Hilarious.


----------



## SoDamnLucky34 (May 19, 2017)

That's like being the smartest person with down's syndrome


----------

